# CO Asked for additional form 1221 today



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for 457 Visa on 20 May 2014 and CO got allocated on 17 June 2014. Today on 25 June 2014 CO has requested additional form 1221. I have sent it back to my agent and she has sent it back to CO today itself but my concern is is this normal CO asking for form 1221?? 

After submitting form 1221 will it take long time to get approval as i saw on some forums that CO does send this details to external security check!! Or it is just for keeping the information of applicant in file?? I am just worried now..

Please advice.

Thanks,
Milan


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

milan_028 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 457 Visa on 20 May 2014 and CO got allocated on 17 June 2014. Today on 25 June 2014 CO has requested additional form 1221. I have sent it back to my agent and she has sent it back to CO today itself but my concern is is this normal CO asking for form 1221??
> 
> ...


Hi Milan. Have you got your visa granted yet? I have been asked to rpovide forms 80 and 1221. Have not heard anything from the CO back yet. Do you know if you are being externally checked. I am also worried about it as it can take up to a year to pass this check


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I was asked for Forms 80 and 1221 for myself and 80 for my spouse, and I did not go through ESC. Chill


----------



## milan_028 (May 11, 2014)

My visa was granted on same day after submitting the forms.


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for your reply. I made a silly mistake in the application form, did not indicate my work experience in my home country as I had been living in Australia for 4 years and I am the secondary applicant. I just did not think it would be so important and to be honest I dont remember all my previous jobs, especially casual ones. So when they asked me to provide form 80 I put my Russian work experience and the next day they asked me to provide the form 1221. I have been thinking that they might have noticed this descrepancy and its why they asked for form 1221. After I realised that i made this mistake I sent them a correction form with explanation and the right informatiom. It's already more than a week after i submitter forms and we have not heard anything from them yet. I see that Expatriate got the visa after 1,5 mont of the submittion of the forms and it makes me a little bit calmer.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Australianresident said:


> Thanks guys for your reply. I made a silly mistake in the application form, did not indicate my work experience in my home country as I had been living in Australia for 4 years and I am the secondary applicant. I just did not think it would be so important and to be honest I dont remember all my previous jobs, especially casual ones. So when they asked me to provide form 80 I put my Russian work experience and the next day they asked me to provide the form 1221. I have been thinking that they might have noticed this descrepancy and its why they asked for form 1221. After I realised that i made this mistake I sent them a correction form with explanation and the right informatiom. It's already more than a week after i submitter forms and we have not heard anything from them yet. I see that Expatriate got the visa after 1,5 mont of the submittion of the forms and it makes me a little bit calmer.


Actually, one and a half months, including

1- Twelve days because my agent forgot to send one PCC, and then they requested it, and she sent it

2- Being under employer verification which took about 2 weeks to initiate and 1 week to get the feedback from the embassy to DIBP

so actually if you cut those 5 weeks out of the 1.5 months, it's more or less a week or less than two weeks


----------



## ark (May 27, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Actually, one and a half months, including
> 
> 1- Twelve days because my agent forgot to send one PCC, and then they requested it, and she sent it
> 
> ...



I looked through your timeline. Just curious and if I'm not wrong, you got to know that you are under employment verification before the embassy called you, right? How did that happen?


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Actually, one and a half months, including
> 
> 1- Twelve days because my agent forgot to send one PCC, and then they requested it, and she sent it
> 
> ...


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Actually, one and a half months, including
> 
> 1- Twelve days because my agent forgot to send one PCC, and then they requested it, and she sent it
> 
> ...


 Which team assessed your case?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ark said:


> I looked through your timeline. Just curious and if I'm not wrong, you got to know that you are under employment verification before the embassy called you, right? How did that happen?


Called DIBP for a status check and was told about it



Australianresident said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, one and a half months, including
> ...



Don't worry ... it will come through soon ..... vso budet horosho skoro !




Australianresident said:


> Which team assessed your case?


T34 Brisbane, grant received from T32 Brisbane though ...


----------



## Australianresident (Aug 30, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Called DIBP for a status check and was told about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha good Russain language skills))) thanks for the support.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Australianresident said:


> Haha good Russain language skills))) thanks for the support.


Spassibo ! ......


----------

